# background colours



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok, hands up (unless the boss is reading this) :-/

I have, once or twice, been tempted to come in here when, in theory, I should be working :-X

I know that Yabb is less good at it than other boards, and the clours are hard coded into the script, but something that I never quite got round to doing was the idea of allowing members to choose their own colour scheme and storing it in a cookie.

Just a thought - whilst the black background is very smart, it is a bit obvious for use in work.

Though having said that, all the sig pics are a bit of a give away aswell.... 8)

Ok. I'll get me coat now then :-[


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The idea of skinning is a good one, but definately not within the realms of the present Yabb software.

At the moment, KevST and I are looking into different forum software that will allow us to store all these fantastic threads into an SQL dB.

The software being used on Quattro is very robust, but it does not carry all the features on this forum, BUT it does offer other benefits.

Will keep you posted 

Jae


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

can't say fairer than that 
cheers


----------

